# Music analysis notation in Dorico



## Stormin (Dec 20, 2022)

I've been trying my hand at harmonic analysis using Figuring out Melody by David Fuentes. I've recently purchased Dorico and I'm trying to use it for analysis and writing. I've been trying to mimic David's approach shown here:




Using the MusAnalysis font I can get the lower harmonic analysis stuff just fine. I'm struggling to get the note labels though. I can use the fingering popover but it doesn't allow letters like R and T. Any idea how to do this?


----------



## cet34f (Dec 20, 2022)

Personally, I would use shift+x (Text) for R/3/5, but I have a feeling you want them to be more "attached" to the notes without messing with the text position, so I guess you need to create custom Playing Techniques, one for R and one for T, and you need to adjust their Font Style so that their font size matches the font size of the Fingering popover. Obviously, this is going to be a pain because you need to type "shift+f" for the Fingering popover and you need to type "shift+p" for the Playing Techniques popover, and you need to constantly switch between these two hotkeys. Like I always say, you can do music analysis with Dorico. It's just very painful.

Using MusAnalysis for the bottom line is correct. There is no better way for now.


----------



## Stormin (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks for that.. yes, it does seem to be a pain. I may go back to doing it in staff Pad on my iPad. Seems easier to make annotations by hand. Too bad my handwriting looks so horrendous...


----------



## cet34f (Dec 20, 2022)

Okay I have a better idea. Create "3", "5" and "7" as Playing Techniques and use "shift+p" all the way. Set 3/5/7 as "popover text" will help speeding up the input process. It's faster and you don't need to match the fonts.


----------



## Stormin (Dec 20, 2022)

cet34f said:


> Okay I have a better idea. Create "3", "5" and "7" as Playing Techniques and use "shift+p" all the way. Set 3/5/7 as "popover text" will help speeding up the input process. It's faster and you don't need to match the fonts.


That worked great, thanks!


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Dec 20, 2022)

Stormin said:


> I've been trying my hand at harmonic analysis using Figuring out Melody by David Fuentes. I've recently purchased Dorico and I'm trying to use it for analysis and writing. I've been trying to mimic David's approach shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for you teach or write a book?


----------



## Stormin (Dec 20, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> Is this for you teach or write a book?


I'm not smart enough to teach OR write a book, it would just be for my own learning. I'm probably just better off using pen and paper. It would likely mean more time learning and less time messing with technology!


----------

